# Driver's door inside handle not working all the time



## SeekerFor (Dec 29, 2015)

Anyone know what could cause the driver's inside door handle to suddenly start acting weird? 90% of the time I have to open the window to get out. Sometimes if I play with the locks then the inside handle will catch? How do I get the panel off and what should i look for?
Thanks It is a terrific little vehicle!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Seeker-- go to Facebook join the x trail group and they have a link for a free download of the service manual. Sounds like the door lock actuator. If you search trough the threads here in this forum you will find a fair bit of info to try and fix or replace it. If you cannot get it send me a note and I will try and upload the section to my dropbox account and I will give you a link.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Also read this thread which has lots of good info
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/141462-x-trail-doors-frozen-shut-7.html


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

SeekerFor said:


> How do I get the panel off and what should i look for?
> Thanks It is a terrific little vehicle!


I did some lubrication this weekend and took some photos 
step 1








Step 2








Step 3







unscrew 4 bolts(careful they can fell on the bottom)
Step 4 unplug switches








Step 5 grab bottom panel and pull out(put hands on a small openings at the bottom)








Step 6 pull plastic slowly near the mastic.
Now you have access to the interior 
I ve lubricated a few spots





















but i think the problem comes from the white box. 
Relubricate the cables to move the window,














and the rail.

P.S. i did not used the tool to disassemble the door handle,it was all hand power.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice Post Otomodo. Good pics, and my what clean fingernails. Way to go with the hand power!


----------



## Gmember (Oct 31, 2015)

Great pictures Otomodo! The one looking through the holes in the door is especially nice. I worked as a quality inspector for a few years and had to take pictures like that, so I know it's not the easiest thing to do. Good write up too. Gives me a good understanding of what to expect when I need to take the door apart.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

quadraria10 said:


> Nice Post Otomodo. Good pics, and my what clean fingernails. Way to go with the hand power!


My fingernails are clean only on weekends.During the week,they are pretty much dirty(grease and metal dust)


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Gmember said:


> Great pictures Otomodo! The one looking through the holes in the door is especially nice. I worked as a quality inspector for a few years and had to take pictures like that, so I know it's not the easiest thing to do. Good write up too. Gives me a good understanding of what to expect when I need to take the door apart.


Thanks
My phone has a laser to do the focus.
The only thing it doesn't do is the dishes.

Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## SeekerFor (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks for all the great tips quadraria10 and Otomodo.


----------

